# 4 Crucial Considerations When Feeding Small Breed Dogs vs. Large Breed Dogs



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> Not all dog breeds are made the same. Did you know that different sizes, of dogs need different diets? Here is why there is a meal for every kind of dog.
> 
> Dog breeds come in all shapes and sizes. They can fit in the palm of your hand, or can tower over a person when standing on their hind legs. And because their sizes run the gamut, so do their nutritional needs. Chihuahuas and Great Danes have different dietary concerns, so it doesn't make sense to give them a one-size-fits-all food.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 4 Crucial Considerations When Feeding Small Breed Dogs vs. Large Breed Dogs at PetGuide.com.


----------

